# DSL connection disconnect every 2 hours



## keehlnate (May 20, 2008)

I am having problems with my DSL connection because it gets disconnected EVERY 2 hours. If I restart my PC the connection comes back. There is a time when the connection goes undisconnected for about 12 hrs but after a few days when I use system restore because viruses start to infect my PC the connection went out again. I dont know where the problem is. Is it on my LAN card or my Modem? Or maybe there is a configuration that I need to set for it to not get disconnected? Or is it cause by a malware or spyware or any other viruses? Thankyou I hope someone could help me to solve this problem.

/*updated*/
I do the ipconfig /exall in the cmd prompt and here are the results:

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\xp>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : jj
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethe
rnet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1C-F0-BF-AB-43
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 122.53.45.25
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.240.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 122.53.32.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 122.53.32.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 58.69.254.138
58.69.254.106
58.69.254.104
58.69.254.140
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, May 21, 2008 8:10:50 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, May 21, 2008 10:10:50 AM



Well I think the problem is on the LAN card because of the "Lease Obtained" "Lease Expires" have gap within 2 hours. How can I solve this configuration? every time I restart my PC this time also adjusts.


----------



## johnhook (Apr 23, 2008)

keehlnate,

What is the make/model of your DSL modem? There may be a way to change the settings on your modem or upgrade to modem's firmware to get around this problem. Based on your IPCONFIG details, it's your router's DHCP lease that's expiring.

I think if we know that make/model of your router and the name of your ISP - we should be able to fix this.

- John


----------



## keehlnate (May 20, 2008)

How or where could I find those details? Thanks for the reply ^_^


----------



## johnhook (Apr 23, 2008)

keehlnate,

Look on your DSL Modem - on the bottom there should be a sticker with some numbers (model, serial number, revision, possibly a bar code, etc). Need the make/model of that as well as the router (if you have a separate router). Also -who do you pay for your DSL service (AT&t, ???) and what area are you located in.

Knowing this will help me be able to research your hardware and hopefully come up with a fix to this annoying problem you're having.

- John


----------



## keehlnate (May 20, 2008)

ZyXEL
P-660R-D1

There is no router information written on there. PLDT is the name of the provider and I am located at Valenzuela,Philippines. Thanks ^_^


----------



## johnhook (Apr 23, 2008)

keehlnate

Go to this link, download this manual and follow the instructions for accessing your DSL modem:

http://dl01.zyxel.com/DownloadLibary_ShortName/P-660R-D1/user_guide/P-660R-D1_3.40.pdf

Go to page 31 and login as instructed. Hopefully your ISP hasn't changed the password.

Go to page 55 (internet connection) and select "Nailed Up Connection" on your web browser.

On the same page, set max idle time-out to 0 (zero). Unselect "Connect on demand".

- John


----------



## keehlnate (May 20, 2008)

I am able to login and select the nailed up connection. After I applied the settings, I can't connect to the internet except for the configuration site. I tried some configurations but still can't access the net.

I restored the factory settings so that I am able to connect again. 

By the way, thanks for all the time and effort... ^_^


----------



## johnhook (Apr 23, 2008)

keehlnate,

if the nailed-down setting didn't work, did you try the max-idle timeout settings? Your ISP is obviously restricting the settings on this router.

Let me do some more research about your 2-hour DHCP lease and see if there is a workaround.

- John


----------



## keehlnate (May 20, 2008)

When I change the TCP/IP settings, I can't connect to other site except to the modem configuration website so even if I change the idle time still I can't connect T_T. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## keehlnate (May 20, 2008)

I solved my connection problem. I don't know if it is when I changed my modem from bridge to router or by hard resetting it. Anyway my lease is renewed every 3 days and not every 2 hours which is enough. Well thanks for all the help for solving my problem. By the way I am not the only one having this problem. I've searched the net and hopefully they find something useful here.


----------



## Euds (Oct 15, 2008)

im having this kind of problem too.. 
just want t o ask if anybody solved this one already aside from keehlnate way of solving it, coz come to think of it, 3 days are still an answer to dsl connection, on which you have to enjoy limitless connection.. hope someone have a solution on this thanks..........


----------

